# iDepression



## N. Eshelman (May 21, 2011)

Today I went to the Glendale Apple store to pick up my new white iPad. So looking forward to having it. I am starting a course of study at RPTS and wanted to have the iPad so that I would not have to bring a suitcase of books back and forth between Los Angeles and Pittsburgh every few months. 

Glendale Apple store is out of them. No idea when they will be in. "Just keep checking back. They come in but sell out fast." 

So I called the Pasadena Apple Store. I could run to Old Pas, grab some sushi for lunch and get an iPad. Good Saturday plan. 

They were out too. 

So I called The Grove Apple Store which is a high-end outdoor shopping area next to the old Farmer's Market in downtown LA. I could get a Margie's French Dip and pick up my iPad. 

Sold out too. 

Everyone is sold out. 

I wonder if when they do come in if they will have them in white, I really wanted white- but who knows. 







---------- Post added at 05:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

They are out of ALL of them. ALL of them. Not just white.


----------



## Rich Koster (May 21, 2011)

Harold Camping took them all with him


----------



## Curt (May 21, 2011)

Sad. Sad. Did I mention: "sad"?


----------



## Bookmeister (May 21, 2011)

The Wal-Mart in the "big" town close to me, pop. 18,000, has had 4 of them for the last 3 days. I bet they would still have one if you flew through Minneapolis, drove 2 hours west, picked up your iPad, drove 2 hours east and then flew on to Pittsburgh.


----------



## NB3K (May 22, 2011)

I feel for you man I do, I do! The other day I was at lunch with my pastor and we were going through something with Augustine on my kindle Ipad app and I noticed a scratch on the display  
I eventually in 8 days forgot about the scratch. I was so sad that I did not take better care of my ipad. Then, I started thinking about how I never feel the same when I go headlong in sin and against God. The amazing aspect of grace never ceases to amaze me to see how truly wicked I am in comparison to the goodness of God.


----------



## N. Eshelman (May 23, 2011)

Glendale was out of them this morning. They sold out from the Lord's Day (I would not purchase on the Lord's Day, of course.) 

Pasadena had "a couple" left when I called at 9:30AM. I got there before 10AM, was told off by someone who said I took his parking spot (I moved my car and gave it to him). Then I made it in the store and got one before 10AM while the hipsters and yuppies all lined up to purchase theirs.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 24, 2011)

That's the problem with living in SoCal and trying to buy an iPad 2. I had to visit the Pentagon a few weeks back and was walking through the Pentago City Mall in order to get to the Metro station. It was about 0600 and there was a line of people outside the Apple store. I finished my meeting and walked back to my car and decided to go into the Apple Store to see what was going on. They had iPad 2's in stock and, in fact, still had a few left.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 24, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> That's the problem with living in SoCal and trying to buy an iPad 2. I had to visit the Pentagon a few weeks back and was walking through the Pentago City Mall in order to get to the Metro station. It was about 0600 and there was a line of people outside the Apple store. I finished my meeting and walked back to my car and decided to go into the Apple Store to see what was going on. They had iPad 2's in stock and, in fact, still had a few left.


 
It is worse here in Houston. Just a couple weeks ago I tried to get one from three stores, and all were out of stock. In fact, SOP here is to get a very small shipment each morning, have people waiting in line and be sold out by 9AM. I wasn't about to stand in line in a semi-closed mall to get a product that has been out for a month or more. I just ordered one online.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 24, 2011)

Sometimes it pays to be a Luddite.


----------



## Curt (May 24, 2011)

Our Apple store in Portland always has them in stock and I've never seen a line. It's always very busy in there, but no lines.


----------



## Peairtach (May 24, 2011)

> For I consider that the sufferings of this present time are not worth comparing with the glory that is to be revealed to us. (Romans 8:18)



I know it's frustrating but all the troubles and frustrations of this world are designed to set our hearts on Christ and the perfect Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom.

I've never had an iphone or an ipad or a kindle or other ereader. I only got my first mobile phone in 2010.

How do our brothers throughout the world in less salubrious circumstances cope?


----------



## LeeD (May 24, 2011)

They were out all over the Dallas area as well, so I ended up ordering one through Apple.com. Got it within 3 weeks and didn't have to keep calling stores for availability.


----------



## jwithnell (May 24, 2011)

Amazon has them.


----------

